# Trifexis...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is from Elaine's (Dixie'sMom) FB. 


*While I'm sharing the hazards of flea, tick, heart worm meds I may as well say that my Dixie is very ill. The vet and I believe it to be from Trifexus made by the same company as Comfortis. The symptoms in the folder with it describe Dixie's perfectly. It is the Comfortis portion that can cause problems. She's been on this for over a year. Last 2 applications seem to have caused her problems. 
I would appreciate prayers for my little girl.
*

There have been several dogs that have died from Trifexis and have also become lethargic and very ill. I had given my pups one dose of the Trifexis and everyone but Noelle were fine. Noelle was very lethargic and that's all it took, she was nowhere as ill as Dixie is right now. 


Animals Petition: FDA & Elanco: Recall the Preventative Dog Tablet Trifexis | Change.org


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, thanks for posting this. I hadn't heard about this. When I couldn't get Sentinel, I got Trifexis for most of my dogs (10 to 15 pounds), and got Heartguard Plus for another because it slipped my mind that I had switched the others to Trifexis. So far they've only had one dose. Now I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I had seen Elaine's post on FB, but I'm so glad that you cross posted here just to let others know about the problems with Trifexis.

Because I live where the climate is hot and DRY, we don't have problems with fleas, ticks or mesquitoes, so right now I'm not using any of these type of drugs on my 3 just because of all the recent problems with the drugs.

Obviously if I lived in a different part of the country, this would not be possible. It's really scary what's going on.

And, of course, I'm praying for Dixie. She's so precious and Elaine is an excellent Mom. It's so sad that this has happened.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing about Trifexis, Debbie. So sad. sending lots of prayers Dixie's way :grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this. Lifting up a prayer for Dixie's speedy recovery (and all the other fluffs who are experiencing this. I was just getting ready to try Bella on it.  Now to find a plan B.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I just gave this to both my dogs two weeks ago and thank goodness they are okay. We were on interceptor which they did great on but no one can seem to get this product. Then my vet was giving them another product (I can't remember right now :blush and the last time we got some we got Trifexis. When I was going to give it to them I was apprehensive because I hadn't heard much about it. Now I'm not sure what I am going to do for them. 

I did google Trifexis but I don't see anything on a recall except this petition. Do you have further information on the recall?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had both the boys on Trifexis for several months. I told Carl last night, after reading about sweet Dixie, that they would no longer be getting the Trifexis and the remaining tabs hit the trash. We'll give a heart worm preventative and figure out something else to do for the fleas/ticks. I don't know what for either one yet...gonna keep a close eye on this thread and April's for good suggestions to investigate.

I am just sick about Dixie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm broken hearted about Dixie and am praying she'll be okay. :smcry: Elaine had written that Dixie had been on Trifexis for some time now but they think it might be cumulative build up. She's had some seizures. I really want to protect Tyler but this is so frightening I think I am going to explore the holistic approaches. We still have Interceptor - I ran to my vet to buy some the day that the end of production was announced but I know it won't last forever. I think our little ones are so susceptible when it comes to toxins. It doesn't take much. :huh:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Sue...it really does not take much. When I was a girl, we lived in Central Florida and we had a dog that stayed outdoors all the time. (My mother doesn't like animals). We did not have heartworm preventatives back then. As you already know, mosquitoes are really bad there..I remember the trucks used to come out at night to spray in our neighborhoods because of encephalitis.. Our dog had heartworms by the time she was a year old. The vet told us he could go in and remove them surgically but that alone could kill her..at the most he gave her about a year to live..well she had good quality of life until she was 15!! This may be unusual, but as bad as heartworms can be, if they get them today, it is not the end of the world. IMHO, I would get them checked every year, and give a heartworm only med dosed closest to weight.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I use Sentinel. The dosage is for up to 10 lbs. The recommended dosage is one pill a month. I give it once every 45 days. I do not use any flea preventative. I read about stretching out the dosage in the book "Scared Poopless". So far this has worked fine for us. I will find an occasional flea on one of the dogs, but I comb them everyday with a flea comb to make sure we aren't harboring any little pests. So far I have been able to get Sentinel from Drs Foster and Smith without a problem. Anything that kills pests inside our dogs can't be good for them in the long run. I guess you have to weigh the risks against the benefits and make your decision.

BTW I've had dogs most of my life, and none of them ever had heartworm preventative, and none of them ever got heartworm. All of them lived to be a ripe old age with only an occasional flea collar.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

revakb2 said:


> I use Sentinel. The dosage is for up to 10 lbs. The recommended dosage is one pill a month. I give it once every 45 days. I do not use any flea preventative. I read about stretching out the dosage in the book "Scared Poopless". So far this has worked fine for us. I will find an occasional flea on one of the dogs, but I comb them everyday with a flea comb to make sure we aren't harboring any little pests. So far I have been able to get Sentinel from Drs Foster and Smith without a problem. Anything that kills pests inside our dogs can't be good for them in the long run. I guess you have to weigh the risks against the benefits and make your decision.
> 
> BTW I've had dogs most of my life, and none of them ever had heartworm preventative, and none of them ever got heartworm. All of them lived to be a ripe old age with only an occasional flea collar.


FYI, Sentinel is a combination pill. It kills both fleas and heartworm. 

SENTINEL Flavor Tabs | One tablet provides protection from fleas, heartworms, and other parasites.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lmillette said:


> I just gave this to both my dogs two weeks ago and thank goodness they are okay. We were on interceptor which they did great on but no one can seem to get this product. Then my vet was giving them another product (I can't remember right now :blush and the last time we got some we got Trifexis. When I was going to give it to them I was apprehensive because I hadn't heard much about it. Now I'm not sure what I am going to do for them.
> 
> I did google Trifexis but I don't see anything on a recall except this petition. Do you have further information on the recall?


There isn't a recall of Trifexis. It sounds like there has been an increase in reported problems with it, though. More vets have been prescribing it since Novartis closed the plant that produced Interceptor and Sentinel.

Here's a good article from a vet on the safety of Trifexis:

Is Trifexis safe? Are the internet rumors of severe side effects true? | Veterinary News


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> There isn't a recall of Trifexis. It sounds like there has been an increase in reported problems with it, though. More vets have been prescribing it since Novartis closed the plant that produced Interceptor and Sentinel.
> 
> Here's a good article from a vet on the safety of Trifexis:
> 
> Is Trifexis safe? Are the internet rumors of severe side effects true? | Veterinary News


As always Marj, THANK YOU for providing me with the best information to educate myself. :thumbsup: I also just posted in the other thread about heartworm prevention and I came to the conclusion that my babies got flea preventive twice last month with Trifexis and Frontline. :blink:


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> There isn't a recall of Trifexis. It sounds like there has been an increase in reported problems with it, though. More vets have been prescribing it since Novartis closed the plant that produced Interceptor and Sentinel.
> 
> Here's a good article from a vet on the safety of Trifexis:
> 
> Is Trifexis safe? Are the internet rumors of severe side effects true? | Veterinary News


Thanks for the link. My dad always told me to never prescribe to "groupthink." He always told me to do my own research and come to my own conclusions. I love SM and other sites on the Internet, but it always best to do your own research before forming an opinion.

Trust, but verify. Always.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That article, apparently by a practitioner rather than a researcher, says "we don't really know" and "my gut instinct" and "I would guess". When I see so many names on that petition, I don't find that article very reliable or reassuring. 

Edited to add: Thank you for posting it, though. It does at least confirm that the questions are out there.  My dogs are due for their monthly dose today, so I'm not sure what I'll do.

I hope the people who have had negative experiences will report them to the FDA, which is supposed to monitor such things.

Hugs and prayers for Dixie. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mss said:


> That article, apparently by a practitioner rather than a researcher, says "we don't really know" and "my gut instinct" and "I would guess". When I see so many names on that petition, I don't find that article very reliable or reassuring.
> 
> I hope the people who have had negative experiences will report them to the FDA, which is supposed to monitor such things.


Unfortunately that is the only way the FDA gets involved after a product has been approved. Spinosad is very new to the market (FDA approved it January 2011). It sounds like the serious side effects are becoming apparent only now that so many vets are prescribing it since Interceptor and Sentinel are no longer available.

My wonderful vet up in New York would never prescribe a new product. He said that often serious side effects don't show up in clinical trials because they are so limited.


----------

